# Vatikan schafft das Fegefeuer ab



## zotos (21 April 2007)

*Vatikan schafft das Fegefeuer ab*


Klasse! Die sollten die ganze Hölle gleich mit abschaffen.


----------



## Sockenralf (21 April 2007)

Hallo,

Keine Panik, die werden schon auch noch vernünftig  

MfG 
von einem bekennenden Jedi-Ritter


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 April 2007)

hallo,
ich bin in keinem verein, und damit habe ich hausverbot auf dem friedhof, kirche, himmel, hölle.


----------



## Markus (21 April 2007)

oh dieses thema hat mich an einer empfindlichen stelle getroffen...


das traurige ist das es genug leute gibt die dieses ganze religiöse gesoxe noch ernst nehmen. egal ob das moslems, christen, budisten,... sind die sind meiner meinung nach alle bescheuert...

naive inkompetente evolutionsbremsen eben...

ich freue mich jedes mal wenn dieses pack wieder einen seitenhieb von der wissenschaft bekommt...

es geht nix über fakten!

"och jungs sollen wir das fegefeuer nicht abschaffen? seit die moslems mit 72 jungfrauen für jeden im paradies werben ist unser vertrieb am verzweifeln. wir brauchen ein redesign für das produkt chistentum... - das waren eben noch zeiten wo man perverse dinge mit kleinen mädchen machen konnte und die schlampe hinterher einfach als hexe verbrannt hat..."

diese ganze religionsgesoxe ist doch nur ein produkt aus jahrtausenden von unwissen und dumheit, die einfache universalerklärung ist dann immer "übernatürlich hokupokus"
ich freue mich das die leute in scharen davonlaufen und die wissenschaft die viele opfer unter diese regime erleiden musste jetzt gandenlos zurüchschlagen darf!

und ja ihr moslems! ihr werdet bald die größte religosgemeinschaft sein, aber nicht weil alle zu euch kommen, sondern weil nur ihr so saudoof naiv seit um den schwachsinn den euer verein verzapft noch länger zu fressen als die anderen. ihr sterbt eben etwas langsamer aus als der rest...


----------



## zotos (21 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> oh dieses thema hat mich an einer empfindlichen stelle getroffen...
> 
> 
> das traurige ist das es genug leute gibt die dieses ganze religiöse gesoxe noch ernst nehmen. egal ob das moslems, christen, budisten,... sind die sind meiner meinung nach alle bescheuert...
> ...



100% Ack
~~~~~~


----------



## nade (22 April 2007)

Ersteinmal Markus da hast du genau meine Einstellung zu dem "Verein" gesagt. Man kann glauben da ist keine Spannung drauf und hat beim Anpacken eine 50:50 russische Roulettchance, oder man weiß das Abgeschaltet und wenn doch nicht nützt man die erfindung eines geeigneten Messgerätes, dann weiß mans. Wie vor vieeelen Jahren ein Lehrer mal auf eine Frage die ihm mit :" Ich glaube das ist so und so" beantwortet wurde sagte... Lass den Glauben in der Kirche, jetzt sag mir das was du weißt. Die Kirche sollte nicht so große Töne spucken von wegen Morden im Namen Alahs... Dieser Verein war auch nicht besser mit Kreuzzügen, Hexenverbrennungen und Forscher/Erfinder als Ketzer hinstellen. Also es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder eine SPS als Teufelswerk sehen, oder wenn nicht vom Fach Google bemühen die Weiten des Internets zu durchsuchen. In den Augen von Krätzkoppinger ist warscheinlich das Internet ein Platz für Verschwörungen.  





lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin in keinem verein, und damit habe ich hausverbot auf dem friedhof, kirche, himmel, hölle.



Hast vergessen dazu zu schreiben... Und auch keiner Partei.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (25 April 2007)

*hat es eine Sinn?*

Man sollte sollte den Glauben nicht völlig verteufeln. Man muß  immer zwischen der Lehre und ihren Anhängern oder denen die die Lehre  interpretieren unterscheiden. Es ist nichts schlechtes an Aussagen wie Klau nicht, Betrüge nicht usw.
Und wenn der Glauben jemandem hilft das Irdische Jammertal besser zu ertragen, hat er schon seine Legitimation. Das es einem logisch Denkendem schwer fällt an einen biblischen Gott zu glauben liegt auf der Hand. Wie war das noch mit den Ägyptern und den Erstgeborenen die starben?
Kinder töten = Unschuldige töten (in diesem Fall glaube ich sogar Babies) 
Verstoß gegen eigenes Gebot. Aber lassen wir das.
Ich interessiere mich sehr für Astronomie und finde die physikalische Parametrierung des Universums so faszinierend, das ich gerne einen Sinn dahinter sehen würde. Vielleicht existiert das Universum nur um etwas bestimmtes hervorzubringen. Wenn damit die Menschen gemeint sein sollten, betrachte ich das jetzt allerdings höchstens als Weg und keinesfalls als Ziel.
Aber vielleicht ist alles auch nur ein großer Zufall.
An etwas Ewiges oder Unendliches kann ich jedenfalls nicht glauben. Die Ewigkeit wird verdammt langweilig, vor allem gegen Ende.

Gruß Jens


----------



## zotos (25 April 2007)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Man sollte sollte den Glauben nicht völlig verteufeln.
> ...


 Wie Verteufeln? Den schaffen die doch hoffentlich mit der Vorhölle ab, dann ich auch die Haupthölle überflüssig.



Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist nichts schlechtes an Aussagen wie Klau nicht, Betrüge nicht usw.
> ...


 Das hat mir meine Mama auch beigebracht da musste ich keine Bibel für lesen oder den Pfarrer befragen.

 ---

 Kurz um: Jeder soll glauben was er will und keinen anderen damit belästigen. Der Frieden in Mitteleuropa basiert IMHO auch ein bisschen auf Gleichgültigkeit.

 Wer von meinem Glauben nicht belästigt werden will sollte jetzt nicht weiter lesen.

 ---

 Wenn es einen Gott gäbe (egal welche Konfession) und es diesem Gott oder Göttin wichtig wäre das die Menschen an ihn/sie glauben dann hätte er sich diese Macht ja nicht immer nur ein "kleinen" Gruppe im Vergleich zu der Weltbevölkerung offenbart sondern sich allen "Nationen" auf gleiche Art und Weise offenbart. Wir Menschen sind wohl Egozentriker und denken alles drehe sich nur um uns als Individuum oder kleinen Gruppen denen wir angehören. 

 Ich selbst habe auf gegeben an den einen Sinn des Lebens zu glauben und lebe lieber. Ich finde das die Funktionen die in der Natur ablaufen sehr interessant und freue mich immer wenn was neues Erforscht wurde das zeigt wie was Funktioniert das gestern noch unerklärlich war. Das letzte was mich so richtig zum staunen gebracht hat waren die Erkenntnisse der Epigenetik.


----------



## Kniffo (26 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ... dumheit ...



Dummheit falsch schreiben is irgendwie auch cool! 

Keine Ironie.

Btw, bin voll deiner Meinung.


----------



## zotos (26 April 2007)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn der Glauben jemandem hilft das Irdische Jammertal besser zu ertragen, hat er schon seine Legitimation.
> ...



An was erinnert mich das nur?



			
				Karl Marx schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Religion ist das Opium des Volkes“



;o)


----------



## Kniffo (26 April 2007)

Ich finde dass Religionen auch durchaus ihren Sinn haben. Nicht umsonst gehen Menschen bei persönlichen Krisen in die Kirche oder treten gar Religionen bei. Die Religion gibt in diesem Moment Halt und Sicherheit. In diesem Punkt beneide ich diese Menschen sogar, weil sie sich nicht so einsam fühlen...irgendwie  ist immer _jemand_ da.
Hinzu kommt bei schlimmen Ereignissen immernoch der Gedanke, dass _Gott_ es so gewollt hat, während konfessionslose Menschen einfach nur im Erdboden versinken und in Selbstmitleid verfallen - warum muss gerade mir das passieren ...
Unverständlich hingegen ist, warum sich eine Religion nicht einfach damit zufrieden gibt Wärme zu spenden, sondern gleich die ganze Welt erschaffen haben will, und was man alles nicht anfassen kann gleich mit. Sie bürden den Menschen haltlose Einschränkungen auf, schreiben Märchen im Akkord und jede Religion beansprucht für sich das Ganze.
Aber der Mensch scheint wohl dazu zu neigen (geradezu danach zu suchen) den Dingen einen tieferen Sinn zu geben als ich sie eigentlich haben. Warum ist die überragende Mehrheit religiös und warum steht in jeder Tageszeitung mit voller Selbständigkeit ein Horoskop?


----------



## Jens_Ohm (26 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> W
> Das hat mir meine Mama auch beigebracht da musste ich keine Bibel für lesen oder den Pfarrer befragen.



Natürlich. Aber wenn Regeln aufgestellt werden kann man diese immer mit der Legitimation des Aufstellers dieser Regeln infrage stellen. Bei einem göttlichen Regelwerk geht das nicht. Du weißt allwissend, allmächtig und auf unergründlichen Wegen unterwegs.

Einen gerechten Gott kann es nicht geben, da Gerechtigkeit eine sehr subjektive Empfindung ist.
Auf die Erkenntnis „Allen kann man es nicht recht machen“ sind die meisten wohl selber schon einmal gestoßen.

Hawking hat einmal gesagt: Wenn es einen Gott gibt, hatte er einen Sekundenbruchteil nach dem Urknall nichts mehr mit der Entwicklung des Universums zu tun.

Ein anderer Physiker, ich glaube la Plass, sagte einmal das man aufgrund der Bewegungsgesetze und den Bindungskräften die gesamte Entwicklung des Universums berechnen könne. Voraussetzung wäre dafür das Position und Geschwindigkeit eines jeden Teilchens im Universum zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt bekannt sein müßte. 

Das wäre eine grausame Welt. Zum Glück ist jemand auf die Unschärfe Theorie (Heisenberg ?)gekommen. 

Letztlich werden wir es alle erfahren, ob etwas höheres an uns und unserer „unsterblicher“ Seele interessiert ist, und wenn nicht werden wir uns jedenfalls nicht darüber ärgern.


----------



## zotos (26 April 2007)

Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation

zum besseren Verstehen:

Schrödingers Katze


----------



## Raydien (26 April 2007)

hmmm von Gott und die Welt zu Quantenphysik


----------



## zotos (26 April 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> hmmm von Gott und die Welt zu Quantenphysik


 
  Die Themen liegen (IMHO) sehr eng bei einander.



Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Letztlich werden wir es alle erfahren, ob etwas höheres an uns und unserer „unsterblicher“ Seele interessiert ist, und wenn nicht werden wir uns jedenfalls nicht darüber ärgern.


 
 Das klingt ganz nach der Pascalschen Wette. Also laut Blaise Pascal ist der Gewinn den man im Falle des Glaubens an Gott zu erwarten hat mindestens so groß wie im Falle des Unglaubens oder eben größer.

Nun in einer globalen Welt stellt sich aber die Frage welche der vielen göttliche Übermächte die richtige ist.


----------



## dpd80 (26 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> Hinzu kommt bei schlimmen Ereignissen immernoch der Gedanke, dass _Gott_ es so gewollt hat, während konfessionslose Menschen einfach nur im Erdboden versinken und in Selbstmitleid verfallen - warum muss gerade mir das passieren .....




Wenn ich das höre, könnte ich immer wieder :sm12:

Bei der letzen Beerdigung auf der ich war, hätte ich den Kerl da oben aus seiner Kanzel ziehen können, als er diesen Blödsinn gelabert hat, GOTT WOLLTE IHN BEI SICH HABEN.... Bla Bla Bla.

Für mich ist die Kirche nichts anderes als eine Staatlich geförderte Sekte, zum Glück haben wir hier keine Amerikanischen Zustände, Zitat aus dem US-Fernsehn: Only with God's help, we can stop global warming.   :lol: 



:twisted: In diesem Sinne :twisted:


----------



## Kniffo (26 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das höre, könnte ich immer wieder :sm12:
> 
> Bei der letzen Beerdigung auf der ich war, hätte ich den Kerl da oben aus seiner Kanzel ziehen können, als er diesen Blödsinn gelabert hat, GOTT WOLLTE IHN BEI SICH HABEN.... Bla Bla Bla.



Ich nehme an, du hast mich da recht verstanden...ich stell mich da dicht neben dich. :sm12:
Es geht mir auch nicht darum, dass es irgendjemand labert, sondern dass die Menschen selbst dran glauben.



dpd80 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Kirche nichts anderes als eine Staatlich geförderte Sekte, ...



Was ist denn der Unterschied?


----------



## zotos (26 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich ist die Kirche nichts anderes als eine Staatlich geförderte Sekte...





Kniffo schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist denn der Unterschied?



Vielleicht in der Staatlichen Förderung?!


----------



## scrolllkock (27 April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

was soll das alles?

Natürlich gibt es schwarze Schafe in den christlichen Kirchen, genauso wie in allen anderen Religionen.
Aber ist die Gesellschaft außerhalb der Kirche besser?
Ob Judentum, Christentum oder Islam oder..., alle Religionen haben im Kern die gleiche, positive Botschaft.

Ich bin kein Verfechter der Kirchen, lasse mir aber meinen Glauben nicht von solchen Kommentaren wie oben stehend verleiden.
Mir hilft mein Glaube mich über viele Dinge mehr zu freuen oder schlechte Tage besser zu bewältigen.

Ich bin auch Techniker und halte mich für einen logisch denkenden Menschen.
Aber das hält mich nicht davon ab zu glauben.


----------



## zotos (27 April 2007)

scrolllkock schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> was soll das alles?
> 
> ...



Ruhe bewaren. Jeder soll seinen Glauben mit sich selbst aus machen und mit den Menschen ausleben die eine möglichst große Schnittmenge mit einem in Sachen Glauben hat.

Ich vermute das Du die folgende Aussage in den falschen Halsbekommen hast:


Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Das es einem logisch Denkendem schwer fällt an einen biblischen Gott zu glauben liegt auf der Hand.
> ...



Ich habe mir erlaubt da mal ein Wort zu unterstreichen. Und denke das der Kollege damit schon recht hat. 

IMHO: Ist die Bibel schon mal gar keine verlässliche Quelle. Dann schon eher die Schriftrollen von Qumran die wurden wenigsten nicht über Zweitausend Jahre editiert ;o) Mein Buchtipp: Verschlußsache Jesus


----------



## Kniffo (27 April 2007)

scrolllkock schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Verfechter der Kirchen, lasse mir aber meinen Glauben nicht von solchen Kommentaren wie oben stehend verleiden.
> Mir hilft mein Glaube mich über viele Dinge mehr zu freuen oder schlechte Tage besser zu bewältigen.



Ich denke das wollte auch keiner. Hier schimpft niemand über Menschen, die einen Glauben verfolgen. Und vielleicht ist es auch der gesündeste Weg, einfach einem eigenen Glauben nachzugehen.

Sicher hast du auch recht, dass Religionen oft missbraucht werden um Ziele zu verfolgen, die in der Religion selbst eigentlich keine Rolle spielen oder gar verachtet werden.

Aber wenn der Weg in die Hölle nochmal überarbeitet wird, sich geistliche Greise in die Familienfrage, Abtreibung und Kindergartenplätze einmischen, wenn der Papst auf dem Weg ins 3. Jahrtausend anerkennt, dass die Welt wohl doch keine Scheibe ist ... dann hört für mich der Spaß auf. Da frage ich mich, warum dieser Karnevalsverein so viel Einfluss hat.

Das hat nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun, sondern nur mit der Kirche selbst.


----------



## Kniffo (27 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> ... wenn der Papst auf dem Weg ins 3. Jahrtausend anerkennt, dass die Welt wohl doch keine Scheibe ist ...



Bevor es Streit um Gerüchte und Legenden gibt, bitte ich euch diesen Satz gedanklich zu streichen.

Dass die Kirche (natürlich noch immer) nicht die Evolutions"theorie" anerkennt und entschieden gegen die Verwendung von Kondomen in Afrika, zur Bekämpfung der fatalen Ausbreitung von HIV ist, ist dafür noch weniger zu verstehen!


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Bevor es Streit um Gerüchte und Legenden gibt, bitte ich euch diesen Satz gedanklich zu streichen.
> 
> Dass die Kirche (natürlich noch immer) nicht die Evolutions"theorie" anerkennt und entschieden gegen die Verwendung von Kondomen in Afrika, zur Bekämpfung der fatalen Ausbreitung von HIV ist, ist dafür noch weniger zu verstehen!



Da kann Scrolllkock aber auch nix dafür und bitte nicht Kirche mit Glauben verwechseln!


----------



## zotos (27 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da kann Scrolllkock aber auch nix dafür und bitte nicht Kirche mit Glauben verwechseln!



1. Wurde er nicht angegriffen.
2. Ist das doch die Kernaussage der meisten Beiträge zu diesem Thema: "nicht Kirche mit Glauben verwechseln"

PS: Kennt jemand das Glaubensbekenntnis der katholischen Kirche(?) und kann es gerade mal zitieren von wegen "Glauben <> Kirche".


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2007)

@Zotos

Hier:

http://www.amen-online.de/c_aposto.htm


----------



## zotos (27 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Zotos
> 
> Hier:
> 
> http://www.amen-online.de/c_aposto.htm



Ich glaube an den Heiligen Geist, die heilige katholische Kirche, Gemeinschaft der Heiligen, Vergebung der Sünden, Auferstehung der Toten und das ewige Leben.

Glauben nicht mit Kirche verwechseln!


----------



## nade (28 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich glaube an den Heiligen Geist, die heilige *katholische* Kirche, Gemeinschaft der Heiligen, Vergebung der Sünden, Auferstehung der Toten und das ewige Leben.
> 
> Glauben nicht mit Kirche verwechseln!



Nur gut das ich Protestant (evangelisch) bin aber diese GEZ für den Glauben kann mich mal gewaltig am ARSCH.
Ich kann glauben, was noch nicht bewiesen ist das es die Ursache hat. Kann aber nicht im Absoluten Halteverbot parken im glauben das es richtig ist, und keinen glaubwürdigen Grund hat das es genau da vorhanden ist.
Bei erstem Gewissensberuhigung oder weiteres Hinterfragen, was einen nur belasten würde "abgeschaltet.
Beim 2. hatte einer Geglaubt da ist das Parkverbot nötig, und man muß blechen.
Also wenn der Glaube nicht zu Gewinnschöpfung missbraucht würde, würden warscheinlich viel mehr an was Glauben.
Ich PERSÖNLICH (nicht zum abbringen gedacht) Glaube nur noch an das was beweisbar ist, weil ich glaube das hällt, kann keinen Architekten retten, wenns doch einfällt.



P.S.: Etwas G(e)laden... nein kein Corrado G60, aber die sind genausoschnell G laden gewesen.


----------



## zotos (28 April 2007)

*Film Tipp*

Film Tipp:
Dogma: Samstag, 28. April, 22:00 Uhr (das ist heute!)
http://www.prosieben.de/spielfilm_serie/spielfilme/filme/38309/

PS: Ist kein ernster Film also was zum lachen;o)


----------



## Raydien (28 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Film Tipp:
> Dogma: Samstag, 28. April, 22:00 Uhr (das ist heute!)
> http://www.prosieben.de/spielfilm_serie/spielfilme/filme/38309/
> 
> PS: Ist kein ernster Film also was zum lachen;o)


 

Jay and Sielent Bob rulez


----------

